# My roll for the day



## saviour machine (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's my roll for the day http://connect.garmin.com/activity/54097102. I've been at this for many years so congrats to all you first time metric and century dudes. When you go big It's all in the head.You are the only thing holding you back.:thumbsup:


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

HI, that's really neat how you mapped the ride. I see you used a Garmin 705, I need to learn more about how they work. 

Later, axlenut


----------

